# Tinder date just left after 7 minutes



## Amnesia (Aug 8, 2020)

We match at 3am, she messages first whats up. We chat a bit say I'm drinking to appear NT (even tho Im not drinking or NT) she says she wants to join. She comes over we meet on the street walk into my apartment. We sit on the couch and do a shot, she looks at me and like the first thing she says is "you're very pretty, but you're wearing color contacts." 

Being called out so directly I respond yes, and she says that she can tell cause she also wears color contacts. We do another shot, she keeps saying how pretty I look and how GL I am and that I MUST model. She asks where I work I respond, then I get up to get some water from my fridge. And shes on her phone texting for like 2 minutes. She says she actually has to leave but now that she has my number she will hit my up to hang.

She again says how good looking I am, and I say "then why are you leaving !" In a joking way, she doesn't really respond, just small laugh. She says sorry but says again that she will hit ME up. I ask if she wants me to walk her to her car, she says yes and I do. She gets in her car and leaves.




I have no idea what to think from this situation. I don't expect to hear from her again, and I will be ghosted. Thoughts?


----------



## DrunkenSailor (Aug 8, 2020)

Yes you should rope
Sorry bro


----------



## xdxdxnice1 (Aug 8, 2020)

nah sounds genuine tbh. she will probably hit you back up


----------



## Deleted member 6997 (Aug 8, 2020)

Never began for you


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 8, 2020)

There's no way it's genuine, you make the drive to a hot guys house at 330am even if u have to leave u would be like ok lets bang really quick lets be honest, why else are we here at this late in the night

If I dont get a text in the next few minutes like "i got home safe sorry i had to go" then its over

so far no text its been 15 min


----------



## Blackout.xl (Aug 8, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> We match at 3am, she messages first whats up. We chat a bit say I'm drinking to appear NT (even tho Im not drinking or NT) she says she wants to join. She comes over we meet on the street walk into my apartment. We sit on the couch and do a shot, she looks at me and like the first thing she says is "you're very pretty, but you're wearing color contacts."
> 
> Being called out so directly I respond yes, and she says that she can tell cause she also wears color contacts. We do another shot, she keeps saying how pretty I look and how GL I am and that I MUST model. She asks where I work I respond, then I get up to get some water from my fridge. And shes on her phone texting for like 2 minutes. She says she actually has to leave but now that she has my number she will hit my up to hang.
> 
> ...


You got called out on frauding and didn’t respond properly. She texted a chad who mogs you and went to fuck him. She probably talked behind your back too.

Over 4 u nigga. You’re getting ghosted


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Aug 8, 2020)

chad definitely called her, she's gonna get dicked down right now by someone better looking.


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Aug 8, 2020)

Sometimes you have to let go. You can't mog everyone and let every girl love you.


----------



## Casadonis (Aug 8, 2020)

over for browneyecels


----------



## 6485b025t (Aug 8, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> We match at 3am, she messages first whats up. We chat a bit say I'm drinking to appear NT (even tho Im not drinking or NT) she says she wants to join. She comes over we meet on the street walk into my apartment. We sit on the couch and do a shot, she looks at me and like the first thing she says is "you're very pretty, but you're wearing color contacts."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Imagine looking like this and getting mogged by a bigger fish 

Fuckkkkk


----------



## karbo (Aug 8, 2020)

i literally cant tell what the fuck this must mean son. should have asked her directly to know


----------



## Nisse (Aug 8, 2020)

Toth's thot said:


> Never began for you


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 8, 2020)

It doesnt makie a lot of sense. If u walk into a guys house and arent into him why stay and do 2-3 more shots and tell him how GL he is and ask about his work before leaving. And why if ur itching to get out ask him to walk u to ur car, u would be like NAW im good u dont have to bye


----------



## 6485b025t (Aug 8, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> It doesnt makie a lot of sense. If u walk into a guys house and arent into him why stay and do 2-3 more shots and tell him how GL he is and ask about his work before leaving. And why if ur itching to get out ask him to walk u to ur car, u would be like NAW im good u dont have to bye



Maybe you're looking too much into it and she legitimately was busy and will call you back


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 8, 2020)

abmonger said:


> Maybe you're looking too much into it and she legitimately was busy and will call you back



Ok maybe u gotta go but like u cant fuck for 10 minutes quickly?? lol


----------



## Alt Number 3 (Aug 8, 2020)

Girls know when u is frauding. It takes one to know one.


----------



## Spartacus1- (Aug 8, 2020)

There are three possibilities
1- you got mogged by a bigger chad
2- she was creeped out by you
3- she was genuine and really had to go
I'll wager the first possibility


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 8, 2020)

Spartacus1- said:


> There are three possibilities
> *1- you got mogged by a bigger chad*
> 2- she was creeped out by you
> 3- she was genuine and really had to go
> I'll wager the first possibility



Yeah I mean this slut WAS on Tinder at 3am matching with guys and instantly looking to go over to their house, she prob swiped a guy as she was parking at my apartment hopeing he would message her back and he did when she was over and went to his house.

BRUTAL


----------



## Disabledcel (Aug 8, 2020)

Maybe she don't like drink?


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 8, 2020)

Also it doesnt make sense if u go to a guys house and want to leave knowing u have to drive away why would u do like 2 -3 shots possibly making u too drunk to drive. U would only continue to drink if u planned to stay, unless something last minute unexpected really DID come up

None of it makes much sense.

But she hasnt texted me even like "srry I had to leave we should hang again"

its over


----------



## Deleted member 6497 (Aug 8, 2020)

When will you learn that youre 4.5 psl


----------



## Selfahate (Aug 8, 2020)

You should have told her you look pretty too but you are wearing makeup


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 8, 2020)

DoMoverPRETTYboy said:


> When will you learn that youre 4.5 psl


Half the conversation was this girl telling me I should model and how good looking my facial features were.


But actually I do think this site overrated me a lot.



Selfahate said:


> You should have told her you look pretty too but you are wearing makeup



Well I WAS wearing eyebrow gel clear mascara. Helps tame and shape eyebrows 

I almost sperged out and told her we should just take our clothes off and bangout real qucik as she was leaving


----------



## 21YearoldFailed (Aug 8, 2020)

She matched with a bigger chad sorry bro and she is getting dicked dowm hard by him now.

Over for Amnesiacels


----------



## Apeiron (Aug 8, 2020)

Maybe her house is on fire


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 8, 2020)

21YearoldFailed said:


> She matched with a bigger chad sorry bro and she is getting dicked dowm hard by him now.
> 
> Over for Amnesiacels


She musta matched with @ArvidGustavsson


----------



## Deleted member 6497 (Aug 8, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Half the conversation was this girl telling me I should model and how good looking my facial features were.
> 
> 
> But actually I do think this site overrated me a lot.
> ...


Next time put some lipsticks to achieve 5psl


----------



## Lux (Aug 8, 2020)

She seriously took 2 shots & drove away?


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 8, 2020)

Bronze8 said:


> She seriously took 2 shots & drove away?


Dude no joke she took 2 shots told me I should model and how pretty I am, was texting for 2 minutes and left basically


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Aug 8, 2020)

she doesn't find you attractive NEXT

in all seriousness though, because of double standards she was probably weirded out by you wearing coloured contacts

it's one girl, ik it hurts your ego but just move on bc she isn't worth it. 

You shouldn't concern yourself with her opinions, tinder is literally an ocean of thots


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Aug 8, 2020)

Bronze8 said:


> She seriously took 2 shots & drove away?


WHO WOULD WANT TO FUCK A DRINK DRIVER ANYWAY? SMFH THIS BITCH


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 8, 2020)

aut0phobic said:


> she doesn't find you attractive NEXT
> 
> in all seriousness though, because of double standards she was probably weirded out by you wearing coloured contacts
> 
> ...


Funny isn't it, she even said she wears them herself.

If this chick does hit me again and I end up banging her Imma choke her so hard and deep throat her so hard till she gags for standing me up


----------



## Copemaxxing (Aug 8, 2020)

*ACCEPT IT DUDE. As you SAID THE CHAD PROBABLY TEXTED HER WHEN SHE ARRIVED AT YOUR HOUSE. NOBODY CAN MOG ALWAYS*


----------



## Deleted member 6113 (Aug 8, 2020)

Do you get called out on coloured contacts often? 
When you get called good looking is there a dopamine response or are you used to it at this point?


----------



## turkproducer (Aug 8, 2020)

maybe she is bait and switching up


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 8, 2020)

diskold.00 said:


> Do you get called out coloured contacts often?
> When you get called good looking is there a dopamine response or are you used to it at this point?



It does happen occasionally, usually I deny it and people accept it but this girl like did it so confidently and directly that theres no way I could deny it She didnt SEEM to mind cause shes like Yeah I wear em too so I could tell. It makes sense though cause now that I wear color contacts I can tell as well when a girl is wearing them.

It's always good getting called GL. I went into the DMV the other day to retake my driver license pic and the cute girl taking it was even like, Wow you look like a model. Nothing beats getting called GL unsolicited IRL


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Aug 8, 2020)

maybe she thinks you're autistic for wearing eye contacts despite being already very attractive. 

I'd too be put off If I was with an attractive girl whom felt the need to wear contacts.


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Aug 8, 2020)

Maybe u arent as goodlooking IRL as on the pics


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 8, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> Maybe u arent as goodlooking IRL as on the pics


except all she did in person was tell me how GL I am, and she did it on her own its not like I told her she was beautiful and to be polite she responded "yeah u are so gl too!"

In fact i never once complimented her on her looks when she was over


----------



## Deleted member 6538 (Aug 8, 2020)

_*She picked up your phone and saw that thread where @Salludon mogged you to self harm and then she lost interest *_


----------



## killer400 (Aug 8, 2020)

girls don't say you are good looking when they don't thinks so. how much experience do u have with situations like this? new girls coming over? if this is a recoccuring thing it's probably your energy, behavior, mood is off. Else, she got confirmation from some other guy that she can come over.


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Aug 8, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> except all she did in person was tell me how GL I am, and she did it on her own its not like I told her she was beautiful and to be polite she responded "yeah u are so gl too!"
> 
> In fact i never once complimented her on her looks when she was over


She just said that so u wouldnt feel bad about her leaving, like the phrase ”its not you its me!”

theres no other explanation why she comes home to u at night then just leaves. Maybe she had a double date and wanted to see who was best looking.


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 8, 2020)

killer400 said:


> girls don't say you are good looking when they don't thinks so. how much experience do u have with situations like this? new girls coming over? if this is a recoccuring thing it's probably your energy, behavior, mood is off. Else, she got confirmation from some other guy that she can come over.



It was prob my energy, the energy of a sperg. I did mention like once she got inside, "hahaI actually wasnt even going to invite u over cause I woke up with this pimple on my nose lolz"

Why did I say that? Im so insecure and a sperg. Shes like "omgg dude ur good, but why did u say that now all I will see is ur zit haha!"



Yuyevon said:


> She just said that so u wouldnt feel bad about her leaving, like the phrase ”its not you its me!”
> 
> theres no other explanation why she comes home to u at night then just leaves.



I get what ur saying, but she kept making comments about it. It wasnt just like one comment she said how gl i was then like complimented all my facial featurs, then talked about how I should model


----------



## Vidyacoper (Aug 8, 2020)

its most likely that she got turned off when she found out you were wearing color contacts or got weirded out or something, dont get what else it could be
shell probably ghost you if she hasnt messaged you yet


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 8, 2020)

Maybe I was "too pretty" to her and just had no sex appeal to her. Girls dont want pretty guys


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Aug 8, 2020)

Just dont read too much into it, girls are irrational and unpredictable. Even with my Tyler Maher chadfish i ran a while back i got ghosted by psl5 girls.


----------



## killer400 (Aug 8, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> It was prob my energy, the energy of a sperg. I did mention like once she got inside, "hahaI actually wasnt even going to invite u over cause I woke up with this pimple on my nose lolz"
> 
> Why did I say that? Im so insecure and a sperg. Shes like "omgg dude ur good, but why did u say that now all I will see is ur zit haha!"
> 
> ...


Take this advice with caution because it's not healthy but it works for me. Naturally i am too much of a nice guy so usually on first dates i tell myself the girl is worthless and lower than the shit on my shoe, a worthless piece of shit. This brings a very different dynamic. Sadly enough (I'm actually sad about it because I don't want to fake) gives me great results in regards to first dates. And I am not meeting trash woman, they are university / graduates where this works on.


----------



## KrissKross (Aug 8, 2020)

I am starting to slowly think @Amnesia might be larping tbh

I’d very much like to see some more photos of him to see what all the fuss is about. Something isn’t adding up here


----------



## Chadeep (Aug 8, 2020)

Maybe she was into 6'6 Dom ogres instead of maesthetic Chad's like you.


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Aug 8, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Maybe I was "too pretty" to her and just had no sex appeal to her. Girls dont want pretty guys


You look like a masculine all-american chad but we havnt seen you with color contacts. Do u have any new pics with them.

also post pic of the girl


----------



## Deleted member 7747 (Aug 8, 2020)

Brother instead of asking randoms here why she left and expecting them to answer on her behalf, just ask her yourself. Send a simple 'Everything okay?' so that you seem genuine but not clingy. If she replies, then she replies. If not, forget about her.

And yes, good looking people get ghosted and rejected, too. That's life. I think your insecurity and past traumas are subconsciously making you doubt yourself. The reason she left most likely has nothing to do with your appearance. If she didn't find you good-looking, initially, then she wouldn't have gone to your apartment to begin with. She probably just pussied out, is in the middle of a break-up, just got her period, etc. You never know.

We've all been there man lol. You'll be fine.


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 8, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> Just dont read too much into it, girls are irrational and unpredictable. Even with my Tyler Maher chadfish i ran a while back i got ghosted by psl5 girls.


Regardless, it's something any dude who has experience with women knows just how fucking unpredictable and flaky women are. Most of their actions dont make ANY SENSE whatsoever, and spending too much time trying to logically deduce why they did something is a futile exercise


----------



## Good_Little_Goy (Aug 8, 2020)

Probably recognised you from psl and had the most terrifying experience of her life.


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 8, 2020)

Good_Little_Goy said:


> Probably recognised you from psl and had the most terrifying experience of her life.


I have had two girls before reverse search my pics and find my posts here on this site


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Aug 8, 2020)

_Eriicc said:


> Brother instead of asking randoms here why she left and expecting them to answer on her behalf, just ask her yourself. Send a simple 'Everything okay?' so that you seem genuine but not clingy. If she replies, then she replies. If not, forget about her.
> 
> And yes, good looking people get ghosted and rejected, too. That's life. I think your insecurity and past traumas are subconsciously making you doubt yourself. The reason she left most likely has nothing to do with your appearance. If she didn't find you good-looking, initially, then she wouldn't have gone to your apartment to begin with. She probably just pussied out, is in the middle of a break-up, just got her period, etc. You never know.
> 
> We've all been there man lol. You'll be fine.


Yep, I’ve been there myself. Definitely a product of low self-esteem or past traumas. If she hasn’t responded yet, she isn’t interested. I’d recommend sending that "Everything okay?" text, but she probably isn’t interested. She either lost interest, met a bigger guy on tinder, or was turned off by you wearing colour contacts (wtf)


----------



## Good_Little_Goy (Aug 8, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I have had two girls before reverse search my pics and find my posts here on this site


  

srs jfl?

you make a thread about it? If not you should lmao

tbh its a low iq move using the same pics posted here as a chad, and then using them again after you got found out once? Mirin the low inhib tbh


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 8, 2020)

Good_Little_Goy said:


> srs jfl?
> 
> you make a thread about it? If not you should lmao
> 
> tbh its a low iq move using the same pics posted here as a chad, and then using them again after you got found out once? Mirin the low inhib tbh


yeah was on Bumble and this chick started calling me Mr. Amnesia halfway through the convo. I was like oh shit


----------



## xefo (Aug 8, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I have had two girls before reverse search my pics and find my posts here on this site


What was your response ????


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 8, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> What was your response ????


I said I dont know what ur talking about. Then they mentioned I must be fake cause my pics are all over the internet. I just told them yeah ppl steal my pics


----------



## Deleted member 5522 (Aug 8, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> She gets in her car


Mogged yet again @LastGerman @Vermilioncore


----------



## THEMOGEE (Aug 8, 2020)

*She 100% saw looksmax.me on your browser




*


----------



## Good_Little_Goy (Aug 8, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> this chick started calling me Mr. Amnesia


   

caged so hard tbh

you legit look like the perfect chadfish guy


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Aug 8, 2020)

Over. Imagine being rejected like this at 3am jfl


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Aug 8, 2020)

*This situation is paranormal 

We need to get to the bottom of what happened here*


----------



## tommyice (Aug 8, 2020)

Honestly, I think you're over looking into it. You may have been mogged by a bigger chad, but on very rare occassions, women will sometimes act outside of their patterned behavior and do something different, that seems to be what this is, because I have never been in this situation that didn't end up in sex, even if a bigger chad was ready to step in and mog


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Aug 8, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> There's no way it's genuine, you make the drive to a hot guys house at 330am even if u have to leave u would be like ok lets bang really quick lets be honest, why else are we here at this late in the night
> 
> If I dont get a text in the next few minutes like "i got home safe sorry i had to go" then its over
> 
> so far no text its been 15 min


So she doesn't find you hot then


----------



## Pillarman (Aug 8, 2020)

Update if she does something


----------



## JizzFarmer (Aug 8, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> yeah was on Bumble and this chick started calling me Mr. Amnesia halfway through the convo. I was like oh shit


Guess I’m fucked if I ever become chad​


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Aug 8, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Half the conversation was this girl telling me I should model and how good looking my facial features were.
> 
> 
> But actually I do think this site overrated me a lot.
> ...


Link? I've never heard of this product


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 8, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> Link? I've never heard of this product





https://www.cvs.com/shop/e-l-f-clear-brow-lash-mascara-prodid-1014201



it makes ur eyebrows slightly darker (therefore thicker) and helps them stay in place with however u comb them with the mascara wand




Pillarman said:


> Update if she does something



Yeah I'll send her a text tomorrow just saying "it was nice to meet u, are u free tn" or smthing and update this thread




thickdickdaddy27 said:


> Over. Imagine being rejected like this at 3am jfl




Ikr, I was like "welp guaranteed lay incoming!" as sshe said she was coming over


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Aug 8, 2020)

Probably didn't make her feel comfortable enough. Should've made her talk more about herself or try to find common interests/hobbies. Not for long obviously since the idea was clearly to just hookup.
But if looks is all you talk about... that's extremely weird and tells me your conversation was dry/non-interesting. Looks tend to be something you just mention once or twice since looks are kinda... self-explanatory and don't need to be talked about. They are in your face.

This is the whole thing with looksmaxing. It's something you're supposed to do for *2 hours/day max* (including exercise) whilst the other 14 productive hours of the day you are supposed to do something else. Work, hobbies, make music, meet friends, travel, watch movies. Whatever u want really.


----------



## Copemaxxing (Aug 8, 2020)

*THERE IS ALWAYS A BIGGER MOUNTAIN*


----------



## Deleted member 3635 (Aug 8, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> We match at 3am, she messages first whats up. We chat a bit say I'm drinking to appear NT (even tho Im not drinking or NT) she says she wants to join. She comes over we meet on the street walk into my apartment. We sit on the couch and do a shot, she looks at me and like the first thing she says is "you're very pretty, but you're wearing color contacts."
> 
> Being called out so directly I respond yes, and she says that she can tell cause she also wears color contacts. We do another shot, she keeps saying how pretty I look and how GL I am and that I MUST model. She asks where I work I respond, then I get up to get some water from my fridge. And shes on her phone texting for like 2 minutes. She says she actually has to leave but now that she has my number she will hit my up to hang.
> 
> ...


I remember you posting about not telling women about ur looksmaxxing endeavours and to claim to be as natural as possible


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 8, 2020)

A Black Man was texting her in those 2 minutes, also that black man was me, sorry to let you down bro. It is over.


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Aug 8, 2020)

*Women DO Approach*
but leave after 7 minutes


----------



## Deleted member 6997 (Aug 8, 2020)

Dr Shekelberg said:


> *Women DO Approach*
> but leave after 7 minutes


*Women DO Leave*


----------



## BigBiceps (Aug 8, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> We match at 3am, she messages first whats up. We chat a bit say I'm drinking to appear NT (even tho Im not drinking or NT) she says she wants to join. She comes over we meet on the street walk into my apartment. We sit on the couch and do a shot, she looks at me and like the first thing she says is "you're very pretty, but you're wearing color contacts."
> 
> Being called out so directly I respond yes, and she says that she can tell cause she also wears color contacts. We do another shot, she keeps saying how pretty I look and how GL I am and that I MUST model. She asks where I work I respond, then I get up to get some water from my fridge. And shes on her phone texting for like 2 minutes. She says she actually has to leave but now that she has my number she will hit my up to hang.
> 
> ...


Your job wasn't good enough for her. Women of 2020 want EVERYTHING. You must be 7 feet tall gigamogger doctor to even stand a chance.


----------



## Corperal (Aug 8, 2020)

Pretty sure it was your behaviour dude, you are a goodlooking dude but i think your conversation skills suck really bad. 
And if the girl gets weird vibes from you, it doesn't matter how goodlooking you are.

Also wearing contacts show the girl you are insecure + your weird short conversation with her gave her red flags.
Improving your looks is great but don't go overboard and be a try hard, nobody likes that.


----------



## Good_Little_Goy (Aug 8, 2020)

Corperal said:


> Improving your looks is great but don't go overboard and be a try hard, nobody likes that.


You know where you are, yeah?


----------



## Corperal (Aug 8, 2020)

Good_Little_Goy said:


> You know where you are, yeah?


It doesn't mean you have to look fake


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (Aug 8, 2020)

brutal, she got messaged by a bigger chad, theres no point in overthinking it and denying the fact somebody who she finds more attractive hit her up and she decided to go and meet him instead of staying with you


----------



## Good_Little_Goy (Aug 8, 2020)

Corperal said:


> It doesn't mean you have to look fake


What while shes lathered in make up?
skip the bs, personally i wouldn’t wear contacts but only because of stigma not looking fake


----------



## Beetlejuice (Aug 8, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> A Black Man was texting her in those 2 minutes, also that black man was me, sorry to let you down bro. It is over.


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 8, 2020)

fonzee98 said:


> brutal, she got messaged by a bigger chad, theres no point in overthinking it and denying the fact somebody who she finds more attractive hit her up and she decided to go and meet him instead of staying with you



Yep. I mean lets think about it, swiping at 3am and going over to a guys house right away, she was horny af and just looking to fuck some hot guy. ANother option musta texted her and she took that. Theres no other way to look at the situation


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (Aug 8, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Yep. I mean lets think about it, swiping at 3am and going over to a guys house right away, she was horny af and just looking to fuck some hot guy. ANother option musta texted her and she took that. Theres no other way to look at the situation


it is what it is


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 8, 2020)

Worst part about the it all is I took half a pill of viagra in prep for her and she left me with a boner all night and no where to stick it


I literally shoulda just been like "wanna fuck real quick" what did I have to lose?


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (Aug 8, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Worst part about the it all is I took half a pill of viagra in prep for her and she left me with a boner all night and no where to stick it


imo the worst is that this hoe wanted to go so fast she didnt even mind driving drunk and risking to get pulled over


----------



## Entschuldigung (Aug 8, 2020)

Over for chadcels


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 8, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Worst part about the it all is I took half a pill of viagra in prep for her and she left me with a boner all night and no where to stick it
> 
> 
> I literally shoulda just been like "wanna fuck real quick" what did I have to lose?


ngl bro u think ur overthinking it

just forget it tbh. u will find another


----------



## improover (Aug 8, 2020)

>"you're very pretty, but you're wearing color contacts."
>she says that she can tell cause she also wears color contacts.
Prove my theory that despite frauding all the time women hate when men fraud.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Aug 8, 2020)

Sad shit man


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Aug 8, 2020)

She didn’t like your looks IRL


----------



## aphoria (Aug 8, 2020)

She could have a valid reason like upset stomach. Or maybe she just didnt feel it, changed her mind, got suspicious/ turned off by frauding. Or maybe she did it for kicks and giggles.


----------



## Entschuldigung (Aug 8, 2020)

You should have showed her your dick 
Only if over 7 inches


----------



## Copemaxxing (Aug 8, 2020)

*DID SHE WRITE SOMETHING NOW?*


----------



## Saen (Aug 8, 2020)

She matched with a guy at a better quant firm


----------



## TITUS (Aug 8, 2020)

Using colored contacts on a date, is faggotry. You probably creeped her out in more than one way.
I suggest you send her a message and ask her why she ghosted you, and then post the screenshot here.


----------



## MrGlutton (Aug 8, 2020)

imagine posting your humiliating experience, couldn't be me


----------



## penis3 (Aug 8, 2020)

I've not read the entire thread, but it seems like she felt that something was off/creepy about you, kind of makes sense since she commented on you wearing contacts.

Her leaving you at 3 am to meet up some other Chad or just to message him as suggested above is not plausible and laughable too. 

Either she felt something was off, or she really had to go for an unexplained reason


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Aug 8, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> Probably didn't make her feel comfortable enough. Should've made her talk more about herself or try to find common interests/hobbies. Not for long obviously since the idea was clearly to just hookup.
> But if looks is all you talk about... that's extremely weird and tells me your conversation was dry/non-interesting. Looks tend to be something you just mention once or twice since looks are kinda... self-explanatory and don't need to be talked about. They are in your face.
> 
> This is the whole thing with looksmaxing. It's something you're supposed to do for *2 hours/day max* (including exercise) whilst the other 14 productive hours of the day you are supposed to do something else. Work, hobbies, make music, meet friends, travel, watch movies. Whatever u want really.


what kinda "game" are you supposed to use if a chick comes straight to your house?

i mean, i always thought of getting a girl to come straight to your house was basically a way to skip the social part that precedes getting laid, similar to a hooker


----------



## tyronelite (Aug 8, 2020)

improover said:


> >"you're very pretty, but you're wearing color contacts."
> >she says that she can tell cause she also wears color contacts.
> Prove my theory that despite frauding all the time women hate when men fraud.


I'm gonna have to agree with this and @Corperal . I don't think she got hit up by a bigger chad. In her mind she thought why would a guy this good looking feel the need to fraud and wear eye contacts? It also didn't help that he sperged out with that comment he made. Amnesia unironically could benefit from PUA lol


----------



## tyronelite (Aug 8, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> what kinda "game" are you supposed to use if a chick comes straight to your house?
> 
> i mean, i always thought of getting a girl to come straight to your house was basically a way to skip the social part that precedes getting laid, similar to a hooker


exactly.. there is no game if both parties made it clear they're going to hookup.


----------



## ezio6 (Aug 8, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> We match at 3am, she messages first whats up. We chat a bit say I'm drinking to appear NT (even tho Im not drinking or NT) she says she wants to join. She comes over we meet on the street walk into my apartment. We sit on the couch and do a shot, she looks at me and like the first thing she says is "you're very pretty, but you're wearing color contacts."
> 
> Being called out so directly I respond yes, and she says that she can tell cause she also wears color contacts. We do another shot, she keeps saying how pretty I look and how GL I am and that I MUST model. She asks where I work I respond, then I get up to get some water from my fridge. And shes on her phone texting for like 2 minutes. She says she actually has to leave but now that she has my number she will hit my up to hang.
> 
> ...


maybe u picture fraud too much in your tinder profile pic


----------



## softlysoftly (Aug 8, 2020)

Probably nothing to do with the lenses, some of the biggest chads in the UK wear them, not for a 3am hookup though lol.
She sounds like an annoyingly confident foid and you were either too shy for her or she found you weird.


----------



## Tony (Aug 8, 2020)

Disabledcel said:


> Maybe she don't like drink?


@cocainecowboy


----------



## Golang (Aug 8, 2020)

What do you mean she left? She's living rent free in your head as we speak right now


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Aug 8, 2020)

Amnesia it's over, you should:
https://incels.is/proxy.php?image=https%3A%2F%2Fmedia1.tenor.com%2Fimages%2F59d1a9b7741cdc6efe8cb5635c169de0%2Ftenor.gif%3Fitemid%3D9467032&hash=b136a4f1e070025aa029909d67ff8d09


----------



## Deleted member 6095 (Aug 8, 2020)

He called her over, sorry bro


----------



## bruh3610 (Aug 8, 2020)

She left the sink running


----------



## Rasputin (Aug 8, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> *Half the conversation was this girl telling me I should model and how good looking my facial features were.*



And you still believe in what stupid bitches say? If since Mar 28, 2019 you didn't learn, you won't learn now boyo.


----------



## Deleted member 6164 (Aug 8, 2020)

Imagine thinking dating apps work


----------



## Gazzamogga (Aug 8, 2020)

KrissKross said:


> I am starting to slowly think @Amnesia might be larping tbh
> 
> I’d very much like to see some more photos of him to see what all the fuss is about. Something isn’t adding up here


He's not larping about him being him, he's posted verification before

But all the stories could be larp, we'll never know


----------



## Terminator2009 (Aug 8, 2020)

what a based user tbh mogging us with irl crazy stories
we want more stories


----------



## MentalistKebab (Aug 8, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> what kinda "game" are you supposed to use if a chick comes straight to your house?
> 
> i mean, i always thought of getting a girl to come straight to your house was basically a way to skip the social part that precedes getting laid, similar to a hooker


I am pretty sure it was a combination of @Amnesia being insecure + coming out as very autistic in conversation so she thought she was gonna get Ted Bundied in the middle of the sex.

There is literally no way she left his home at 3 am WHILE BEING HORNY AND DRUNK just to get railed by a chad that mog him like 0.1 PSL point.

@Amnesia stop scaring bitches.


----------



## DrTony (Aug 8, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> There's no way it's genuine, you make the drive to a hot guys house at 330am even if u have to leave u would be like ok lets bang really quick lets be honest, why else are we here at this late in the night
> 
> If I dont get a text in the next few minutes like "i got home safe sorry i had to go" then its over
> 
> so far no text its been 15 min



Was she on her period? Girls usually don't wanna hook up when they are. Time will tell tho


----------



## Golang (Aug 8, 2020)

Rasputin said:


> And you still believe in what stupid bitches say? If since Mar 28, 2019 you didn't learn, you won't learn now boyo.


What happened in March 28, 2019?


----------



## Uglybrazilian (Aug 8, 2020)

Nigga imo what scared her was the contacts thing

Not for the contacts itself, but maybe because she felt looksmaxer vibes coming from u

When she found out you were wearing contacts She must have thought "he must be very self conscious about his looks", and started to pay more attention on you

Maybe she could tell that you had plastic surgery, and thats even more likely since you said she were commenting on your looks all the time(which means she was really analyzing you)


----------



## Deleted member 7079 (Aug 8, 2020)

Did she get all touchy with you at all? Any physical contact or indication of wanting to do so?


----------



## Deleted member 6400 (Aug 8, 2020)

[It's over] My autism ruined my tinder dateOffTopic14Jul 26, 2020


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 8, 2020)

i sent her a text a few hours ago just saying "hope u got home safe and that everything ended up alright, it was nice meeting you."

No response.

over



she hasnt unmatched me on tinder yet tho


----------



## malignant (Aug 8, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> i sent her a text a few hours ago just saying "hope u got home safe and that everything ended up alright, it was nice meeting you."
> 
> No response.
> 
> over


cuck text tbh i thought you were more based than that
you are genetically blessed tho fuck that skank, just have another one over tonight theyre all the same and replaceable


----------



## ChestBrah (Aug 8, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> i sent her a text a few hours ago just saying "hope u got home safe and that everything ended up alright, it was nice meeting you."
> 
> No response.
> 
> over



bro never that text again, its the ultimate cuck line


----------



## Mateusz74 (Aug 8, 2020)

Maybe she wanted free shots


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 8, 2020)

Mateusz74 said:


> Maybe she wanted free shots


it wa her own vodka she was drinking and letting me drink, she brought it


----------



## Mateusz74 (Aug 8, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> it wa her own vodka she was drinking and letting me drink, she brought it


 Then it must have been the contacts giving the awkward vibe idk


----------



## TITUS (Aug 8, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> it wa her own vodka she was drinking and letting me drink, she brought it


Ask her why she ghosted. Come on, she drove to your home and brought alcohol, this is serious.


----------



## Deleted member 906 (Aug 8, 2020)

Most likely she got weird vibes from you. She probably got scared or felt uncomfortable.

I don't blame her considering your post history but I do love your posts.


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 9, 2020)

Ok so I definitely got ghosted, she hasnt responded to my text I sent 9 hours ago. It musta been the contacts just making her think I am a weirdo.

This whole thing really has shattered my confidence atm. Since I made this thread I have fucked two different FWBs I have just to make sure THEY still think I am attractive, I was thinking maybe I am suddenly not as GL as I was before, maybe there a new age line on my face I don't notice or something that suddenly has made me look 10 years older.

The fact I missed what shoulda been such an easy layout with this chick is really crushing



/dear diary


edit I also bought a new set of contacts that I think look more realistic, we'll see


----------



## Rasputin (Aug 9, 2020)

Golang said:


> What happened in March 28, 2019?


The day he sign-up on looksmax.me


----------



## tyronelite (Aug 9, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Ok so I definitely got ghosted, she hasnt responded to my text I sent 9 hours ago. It musta been the contacts just making her think I am a weirdo.
> 
> This whole thing really has shattered my confidence atm. Since I made this thread I have fucked two different FWBs I have just to make sure THEY still think I am attractive, I was thinking maybe I am suddenly not as GL as I was before, maybe there a new age line on my face I don't notice or something that suddenly has made me look 10 years older.
> 
> ...


Bro why do you care so much about this one chick? She's living so rent free in your head rn.. have you never been rejected before? (correct me if I'm wrong)


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Aug 9, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Ok so I definitely got ghosted, she hasnt responded to my text I sent 9 hours ago. It musta been the contacts just making her think I am a weirdo.
> 
> This whole thing really has shattered my confidence atm. Since I made this thread I have fucked two different FWBs I have just to make sure THEY still think I am attractive, I was thinking maybe I am suddenly not as GL as I was before, maybe there a new age line on my face I don't notice or something that suddenly has made me look 10 years older.
> 
> ...


lierally rent free. she even made you buy new contacts. lol


----------



## Deleted member 906 (Aug 9, 2020)

Do you sleep with contacts? @Amnesia


----------



## Deleted member 6264 (Aug 9, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Ok so I definitely got ghosted, she hasnt responded to my text I sent 9 hours ago. It musta been the contacts just making her think I am a weirdo.
> 
> This whole thing really has shattered my confidence atm. Since I made this thread I have fucked two different FWBs I have just to make sure THEY still think I am attractive, I was thinking maybe I am suddenly not as GL as I was before, maybe there a new age line on my face I don't notice or something that suddenly has made me look 10 years older.
> 
> ...



Have you tried Anesthesia Addict Blue?


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 9, 2020)

tyronelite said:


> Bro why do you care so much about this one chick? She's living so rent free in your head rn.. have you never been rejected before? (correct me if I'm wrong)



I have been rejected but this has been the biggest rejection from what should have been the easiest lay ever. Drunk horny Tinder slut swipes and comes over instantly at 3am. Clearly something I did was such an unbelievably huge turn off I think it's worth exploring if not for my own sake but for the benefit of the members of this forum.

It's definitely a lesson to be learned. Women hate frauding, women DON'T think it's cute that you looksmax or know anything about looksmaxxing, it all needs to be effortless. Women don't find it cute to point out your insecurities at all.


----------



## RAITEIII (Aug 9, 2020)

Blackout.xl said:


> You got called out on frauding and didn’t respond properly. She texted a chad who mogs you and went to fuck him. She probably talked behind your back too.
> 
> Over 4 u nigga. You’re getting ghosted


What is he meant to say? 

I would say she decided to see someone else, maybe she had a bf or smth and needed to go out asap to see him.

Nothing can possibly come up unexpected and that she had to leave, or at least would get a text.

On one date 3 months ago the foid asked me to leave at 12 pm when i was sleeping. She said she needed to go somehwree really important and i couldnt stay his mum is at home. It was after we fucked but she prolly went fuck someone else her bf maybe


----------



## Blackout.xl (Aug 9, 2020)

RAITEIII said:


> What is he meant to say?
> 
> I would say she decided to see someone else, maybe she had a bf or smth and needed to go out asap to see him.
> 
> ...


*Deny it and move conversation *


----------



## CursedOne (Aug 9, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I have been rejected but this has been the biggest rejection from what should have been the easiest lay ever. Drunk horny Tinder slut swipes and comes over instantly at 3am. Clearly something I did was such an unbelievably huge turn off I think it's worth exploring if not for my own sake but for the benefit of the members of this forum.
> 
> It's definitely a lesson to be learned. Women hate frauding, women DON'T think it's cute that you looksmax or know anything about looksmaxxing, it all needs to be effortless. Women don't find it cute to point out your insecurities at all.


do you also sleep with contacts?


----------



## Deleted member 2095 (Aug 9, 2020)

Dyorotic2 said:


> chad definitely called her, she's gonna get dicked down right now by someone better looking.


Lmaoooo


----------



## stuckneworleans (Aug 10, 2020)

What was her PSL btw


----------



## Virgincel (Aug 10, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> i sent her a text a few hours ago just saying "hope u got home safe and that everything ended up alright, it was nice meeting you."
> 
> No response.
> 
> ...


"pls respond" tier response
no face for your autism and betaness


----------



## softlysoftly (Aug 10, 2020)

Ask her for her honest feedback in the most beta way possible to get the truth. Your chance of banging will only go from 0 to 0.


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Aug 10, 2020)

this chad dilemmas really piss me off

so what nigga, a girl left you without fucking

go and fuck another one to recover

and send her a video


----------



## softlysoftly (Aug 10, 2020)

Newone said:


> this chad dilemmas really piss me off



Salty ass nigga, happiness and success/failure are all relative to where you currently are.


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Aug 10, 2020)

softlysoftly said:


> Salty ass nigga, happiness and success/failure are all relative to where you currently are.


dont understand this

what you mean with that


----------



## softlysoftly (Aug 10, 2020)

Newone said:


> dont understand this
> 
> what you mean with that



Chad getting rejected by an average foid feels just as bad as an incel rejected by a landwhale.

On the flip an incel banging a slim psl 3.5 would fry his brain with dopamine, for chad it wouldnt be worth getting out of bed for.


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Aug 10, 2020)

softlysoftly said:


> Chad getting rejected by an average foid feels just as bad as an incel rejected by a landwhale.
> 
> On the flip an incel banging a slim psl 3.5 would fry his brain with dopamine, for chad it wouldnt be worth getting out of bed for.


yeah


----------



## Mouthbreath (Aug 10, 2020)

girls are conditioned to smell genetic inferiority. And you frauding with your contacts made her sceptic, that you actually have good genetics or are just frauding super hard in other areas too.


----------



## Deleted member 5187 (Aug 10, 2020)

Your house gonna get robbed 
She came to see if you got anything of value 
With in 2 weeks your place gonna get robbed by her ltr and friends


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Aug 10, 2020)

Mouthbreath said:


> girls are conditioned to smell genetic inferiority. And you frauding with your contacts made her sceptic, that you actually have good genetics or are just frauding super hard in other areas too.


sounds legit tbh


----------



## reddollars (Aug 10, 2020)

What contacts did u wear 

I got a good pair that looks realistic af


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 10, 2020)

reddollars said:


> What contacts did u wear
> 
> I got a good pair that looks realistic af




What do u wear?

I was wearing Siesta Cloud Blue









But the pair I just bought and havent tried yet are Siesta Bliss Sea


----------



## reddollars (Aug 10, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> What do u wear?
> 
> I was wearing Siesta Cloud Blue
> 
> ...



use the siesta dark grey
Although it’s not much of an enhancer bc my eyes are dark af and these just make it blend it nice leaving it look like a natural dark blue. i wanna try out a light pair but the pupil is always big on them and gives it a weird bug eyed effect. The only good contacts with pin point pupils are fix but then shits like 500 a pair jfl


----------



## reddollars (Aug 10, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> What do u wear?
> 
> I was wearing Siesta Cloud Blue
> 
> ...



Yo the bliss sea looks good Think I might cop this one too


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Aug 10, 2020)

Everyone can’t be rockstars born 1969 i guess brother


----------



## Alesund (Aug 10, 2020)

She got creeped out by your non-NT behavior and the fact that you wear contact lenses- people here who think a girl who went to some dude's place at 3am is gonna leave to fuck some other dude just because he MAY be more attractive than Amnesia is beyond retarded. Also, you are a bitch ass nigga @Amnesia if you let something like this live rent free in your head- you probably have at least 20-30 good experiences for every shitty one. Inject test and stop being such a little ungrateful bitch,bro.


----------



## LastGerman (Aug 10, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I ask if she wants me to walk her to her car, she says yes and I do. She gets in her car and leaves



Absolutely brutal. She tried to emasculate you with female driving. You should have punched her instead. Females should not drive in the first place. Absolutely disgusting.


----------



## Hades (Aug 11, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> It's always good getting called GL. I went into the DMV the other day to retake my driver license pic and the cute girl taking it was even like, Wow you look like a model. Nothing beats getting called GL unsolicited IRL


Same thing happened to me. Unironically, I was at the DMV getting a new picture and I smiled for the picture and the girl who took my picture was like 23 and said “you have such a beautiful smile, have you modeled”, I just laughed and left.


----------



## Deleted member 6264 (Aug 20, 2020)

@Amnesia Did you get a response from her in the end?


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 25, 2020)

CandySniper said:


> @Amnesia Did you get a response from her in the end?


no

I might try one more time in a week haha


----------



## PYT (Aug 26, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> no
> 
> I might try one more time in a week haha


should have beat her over the head with a wrench and disposed of her in a lake


----------



## alligatordude (Aug 28, 2020)

over


----------



## alligatordude (Aug 28, 2020)

any update @Amnesia


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 28, 2020)

alligatordude said:


> any update @Amnesia


i never texted her again since the day after this all went down when i simply said "hope everything is alright and u got home safe"

she ghosted me


----------



## yunggod (Aug 28, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> What do u wear?
> 
> I was wearing Siesta Cloud Blue
> 
> ...



these ones look like shit


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 28, 2020)

yunggod said:


> these ones look like shit


any suggestions? Ive tried a lot of different brands myself and so far these are the most realistic


----------



## yunggod (Aug 28, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> any suggestions? Ive tried a lot of different brands myself and so far these are the most realistic





https://www.shop.9mmsfx.net/Amber-AMBER.htm


----------



## Abominari (Aug 28, 2020)

it was the contacts/the zit line and probably non nt vibes. Not as simple as “chad called” even if it’s indeed true. Somewhere between her arriving and bailing, something else happened.


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 28, 2020)

Abominari said:


> it was the contacts/the zit line and probably non nt vibes. Not as simple as “chad called” even if it’s indeed true. *Somewhere between her arriving and bailing, something else happened.*




and thats what will eat at me for the rest of my life


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Aug 28, 2020)

bruh stop being a fucking simp
plenty more fish to fuck,post her pic so we can roast her
it will make u fell better


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Aug 28, 2020)

Dante1 said:


> bruh stop being a fucking simp
> plenty more fish to fuck,post her pic so we can roast her
> it will make u fell better


*he looks like a fucken pussy thin neck and shit body she probably went to fuck @ChadKahn *


----------



## Deleted member 6264 (Aug 28, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> and thats what will eat at me for the rest of my life



Ghost a few normies to make yourself feel better


----------



## Deleted member 4563 (Aug 28, 2020)

Post her pic faggot


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 4, 2020)

Sounds like you didn't pass the shit tests and you lack game. You can be the best looking guy in the world, if you lack game, you're best bet is to stick to NT girls

"hope everything is alright and u got home safe"

She ditches you, and you're chasing her and still nice? This is beta behavior (ive done this plenty of times, dnt feel bad)

When I pass shit tests, women go insane for my 3.5psl face. When I don't, they leave in 7minutes and friendzone me. Never been ghosted though, must suck

You got her in your house, things shouldve been smooth sailing from there. The contacts was a shit test, shouldve changed the subject, keep her guessing and starring at your eyes longer

And it sounds like you got more compliments in that single night than I have in my entire life, fuck you


----------



## ReverseNorwoodPill (Sep 4, 2020)

Mouthbreath said:


> girls are conditioned to smell genetic inferiority. And you frauding with your contacts made her sceptic, that you actually have good genetics or are just frauding super hard in other areas too.


Legit, chicks prefer 5psl non looksmaxxed looking over 6 psl looksmaxxed looking imo


----------



## Gazzamogga (Sep 4, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> Probably didn't make her feel comfortable enough. Should've made her talk more about herself or try to find common interests/hobbies. Not for long obviously since the idea was clearly to just hookup.
> But if looks is all you talk about... that's extremely weird and tells me your conversation was dry/non-interesting. Looks tend to be something you just mention once or twice since looks are kinda... self-explanatory and don't need to be talked about. They are in your face.
> 
> This is the whole thing with looksmaxing. It's something you're supposed to do for *2 hours/day max* (including exercise) whilst the other 14 productive hours of the day you are supposed to do something else. Work, hobbies, make music, meet friends, travel, watch movies. Whatever u want really.


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Sep 4, 2020)

this whole thread is funny cos who cares what a random sloot thinks

you're a top 1% chad, she is a dime a dozen tinder whore who meets guys at 3am within the first hour of ever talking to them

she will get dick, yes, but you win in the long term


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 4, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> i never texted her again since the day after this all went down when i simply said
> 
> she ghosted m





5foot8Paki said:


> this whole thread is funny cos who cares what a random sloot thinks
> 
> you're a top 1% chad, she is a dime a dozen tinder whore who meets guys at 3am within the first hour of ever talking to them
> 
> she will get dick, yes, but you win in the long term


Holy shit really hes top 1% and got ghosted? #Lifefuel for subhumans


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Sep 4, 2020)

JBW at it again

the foid wanted blue eyed white chad

not brown eyed frauding blue eyes white chad


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Sep 5, 2020)

That whore should be burned alive tbh.


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 5, 2020)

I think it's important to note though, that I was called out this time. But even tho I missed a lay from wearing contacts I have had two girls before tell me because of my beautiful blue eyes is what they liked most about me. One Spanish girl told me straight up that's why she slept with me, shes racist af and finds men with blue eyes as superior. Too bad she never found out I was wearing contacts


So i'm still at a net positive from these blue contacts


----------



## HurtfulVanity (Sep 5, 2020)

Dyorotic2 said:


> maybe she thinks you're autistic for wearing eye contacts despite being already very attractive.
> 
> I'd too be put off If I was with an attractive girl whom felt the need to wear contacts.


This must be it. She probably got the idea your insecure or something


----------



## ReverseNorwoodPill (Sep 5, 2020)

Women despise male looksmaxxi g with a passion
They want a chad who effortlessly rolls debloated out of his bed, ready to run a marathon


----------



## Deleted member 1338 (Sep 5, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I think it's important to note though, that I was called out this time. But even tho I missed a lay from wearing contacts I have had two girls before tell me because of my beautiful blue eyes is what they liked most about me. One Spanish girl told me straight up that's why she slept with me, shes racist af and finds men with blue eyes as superior. Too bad she never found out I was wearing contacts
> 
> 
> So i'm still at a net positive from these blue contacts


Do you know if there is a brand that sell natural looking contacts? I would like to try them but I am afraid I will be exposed


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Sep 5, 2020)

VarBet said:


> Sounds like you didn't pass the shit tests and you lack game. You can be the best looking guy in the world, if you lack game, you're best bet is to stick to NT girls
> 
> "hope everything is alright and u got home safe"
> 
> ...




this is an outlier jfl. 

amnesia claims his dick is 8 inches though, he should stop relying on his pretty fake face and just slay using a picture of his bulge if he wants to avoid getting called out for colored contacts


----------



## Deleted member 6264 (Sep 5, 2020)

ReverseNorwoodPill said:


> Women despise male looksmaxxi g with a passion
> They want a chad who effortlessly rolls debloated out of his bed, ready to run a marathon



100%. The quote in my sig from the Mansome documentary sums it up perfectly: _"We're not supposed to look like we spend any appreciable time or energy on our appearance. On the other hand, we have to be perfect."_

When it comes to male grooming, women generally think only the following is acceptable in order to retain masculinity...

Regular haircut
Shaving
Showers
I do a whole bunch of softmaxxing, but would never reveal any of them to a woman because they expect a man that is born perfect.


----------



## Swolepenisman (Sep 5, 2020)

This is why you should get laser surgery to lighten your eyes then you can't be called out by strangers


----------



## Blackpill3d (Sep 5, 2020)

this will be me if i ever "ascend" - one date with a 4/10 and then she leaves out the bathroom window after 5 mins.


----------



## Deleted member 9568 (Sep 28, 2020)

ahahahah it's so fkn over for many men, ropes in all time demand. crazy even the ones that try their best with looksmax won't have any success, another extreme blackpill


----------



## Bewusst (Sep 28, 2020)

She couldn‘t handle the mog


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 8, 2020)

lol I just sent her a shirtless pic saying "it was nice meeting you"

she texted back with eye emoji "helloooo"


she prob doesnt even have my contact saved in her phone and remember who i am


----------



## Deleted member 6264 (Oct 8, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> lol I just sent her a shirtless pic saying "it was nice meeting you"
> 
> she texted back with eye emoji "helloooo"
> 
> ...



The resurrection is on.


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Oct 8, 2020)

Maybe she texted a friend your pics and number and that friend reverse image searched and found your psl posts and texted her to GTFO while she was over there.


----------



## Linoob (Oct 8, 2020)

She came over to fuck.

You acted autistic (I mean this in the nicest way possible)

She got weird vibes and left.

It's proof that even if you're model-tier you can still repel girls who would otherwise bone the shit out of you.

Unfortunately, there's no surgery for your personality.


----------



## MusicMaxxingMidget (Oct 8, 2020)

Low T for not drugging her


----------



## ThreadMatters (Oct 8, 2020)

@brbbrah bro look at these niggers in this thread neglecting NTpill lmao


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Oct 8, 2020)

ThreadMatters said:


> @brbbrah bro look at these niggers in this thread neglecting NTpill lmao


NTpill is so fucken importan bro. JFL at this gay thread tbh more autism


----------



## gymislife (Oct 8, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> lol I just sent her a shirtless pic saying "it was nice meeting you"
> 
> she texted back with eye emoji "helloooo"
> 
> ...


btw can you share skincare routine and what you do to slow down aging? most 30+ yr olds have wrinkles and shit


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Oct 8, 2020)

Linoob said:


> She came over to fuck.
> 
> You acted autistic (I mean this in the nicest way possible)
> 
> ...


this is a one time thing lol. sure it can happen but it is rare,


----------



## eduardkoopman (Oct 8, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> lol I just sent her a shirtless pic saying "it was nice meeting you"
> 
> she texted back with eye emoji "helloooo"
> 
> ...


I guess you gymmaxxed?

Your sensitivity to rejection, is high. I been rejected 500+ times; I HAD TO develop shield for it and make myself emtionally dead in that aspect.


----------



## Deleted member 5891 (Oct 8, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> lol I just sent her a shirtless pic saying "it was nice meeting you"
> 
> she texted back with eye emoji "helloooo"
> 
> ...


The audacity of these hoes
At least she will get old and worthless
The tables will turn


----------



## Deleted member 6264 (Oct 8, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> I been rejected 500+ times; I HAD TO develop shield for it and make myself emtionally dead in that aspect.



As odd as it sounds, I am grateful for the pain of rejection I've experienced.

Being told I wasn’t good enough has fuelled me to the best possible version I can be, and as much as I realised I detest society since the blackpill hit, no longer being bluepilled has truly set me free.

Even in my 30s, I will carry on setting goals to improve and better myself. The ascension never stops.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Oct 8, 2020)

CandySniper said:


> As odd as it sounds, I am grateful for the pain of rejection I've experienced.
> 
> Being told I wasn’t good enough has fuelled me to the best possible version I can be, and as much as I realised I detest society since the blackpill came along, no longer being bluepilled has truly set me free.
> 
> Even in my 30s, I will carry on setting goals to improve and better myself. The ascension never stops.


ascension past 20's is legit applause worthy.
Since m ost do the oppiste, and fall of a cliff (looks wise) in their 30's.


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Oct 8, 2020)

Blackout.xl said:


> You got called out on frauding and didn’t respond properly. She texted a chad who mogs you and went to fuck him. She probably talked behind your back too.


This. 

Time to get a wider chin and stop wearing coloured contacts u don't need them


----------



## Cali Yuga (Oct 8, 2020)

sometime women just do dumb irrational shit

theres not always a reason


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Oct 8, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Maybe I was "too pretty" to her and just had no sex appeal to her. Girls dont want pretty guys



lookism is a scam


----------



## Chad1212 (Oct 13, 2020)

Over for fraudcels
I planned on getting some


----------



## .👽. (May 13, 2021)

Did you wear your 4inch shoes or barefoot? @Amnesia and did she ever say anything after you send her the shirtless pic


----------



## Deleted member 13076 (May 13, 2021)

If you get caught wearing contacts never deny it, just say that you need them for you vision and it's vision corrected coloured contacts.

Also never by cheap contacts with a really bright color as they look fake as fuck.

Solotica Natural Colours and Desio Lenses are the only brands that look very natural, they're also somewhat expensive around 50-80$ but worth it, I've never had someone ask me if im wearing contacts with them on


----------



## Deusmaximus (May 13, 2021)

TaskforceBlack said:


> If you get caught wearing contacts never deny it, just say that you need them for you vision and it's vision corrected coloured contacts.
> 
> Also never by cheap contacts with a really bright color as they look fake as fuck.
> 
> Solotica Natural Colours and Desio Lenses are the only brands that look very natural, they're also somewhat expensive around 50-80$ but worth it, I've never had someone ask me if im wearing contacts with them on


Which solotica Natural colors are you wearing? I already tried cristal, qurtzo and topazio. They all have this big pupil hole which makes me look like a snake.


----------



## Lars2210 (May 13, 2021)

It’s cool dude shit happens 

Dismissing personality & banking on your looks gon fuk u over eventually 

I had a chick drive 30 min at midnight & the date literally ended in 5 minutes after an argument cause I dickishly told her to drive me somewhere to run an errand 

Your looks just gon get u in the door. This whole “chad can get away with anything” ps works for hard 3s at a max

It’s a numbers game. If you think the validation you get justifies u acting condescending then imagine how condescending a woman can be


----------



## Deleted member 13076 (May 13, 2021)

Deusmaximus said:


> Which solotica Natural colors are you wearing? I already tried cristal, qurtzo and topazio. They all have this big pupil hole which makes me look like a snake.


Those colours are way too bright, If you want contacts with a limbal ring choose a less bright colour, Bright colours with a strong limbal ring gives you that snake eye look.

My favorites contacts are

Desio Grey Darker, It's a dark blue/greyish colour with a brownish middle that fades into your pupil hole, looks very realistic, but not dramatic, not noticeable when you're indoors, however when I'm outdoors people usually comment saying they never realised my eye colour was blue.


----------



## BigJimsWornOutTires (May 13, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> We match at 3am, she messages first whats up. We chat a bit say I'm drinking to appear NT (even tho Im not drinking or NT) she says she wants to join. She comes over we meet on the street walk into my apartment. We sit on the couch and do a shot, she looks at me and like the first thing she says is "you're very pretty, but you're wearing color contacts."
> 
> Being called out so directly I respond yes, and she says that she can tell cause she also wears color contacts. We do another shot, she keeps saying how pretty I look and how GL I am and that I MUST model. She asks where I work I respond, then I get up to get some water from my fridge. And shes on her phone texting for like 2 minutes. She says she actually has to leave but now that she has my number she will hit my up to hang.
> 
> ...


She was wanting you to compliment her. You failed. Next time, compliment the lady. Such as, "That looks like a beautiful pussy you have down there." Or, "You have a gorgeous fuckable butt. How about you bounce that bitch on my dick. What up." Or don't be so creepy about it. "I really want to fuck the shit out of you."


----------



## Amnesia (May 14, 2021)

This girl just texted me asking why I ghosted her after our last text convo a month ago when she wanted to hang out


----------



## .👽. (May 14, 2021)

Lars2210 said:


> It’s cool dude shit happens
> 
> Dismissing personality & banking on your looks gon fuk u over eventually
> 
> ...


True my chad fish tyler maher couldnt do chad shit like inviting girls directly over etc. Some even unmatched jfl


----------



## Deleted member 6264 (May 21, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> This girl just texted me asking why I ghosted her after our last text convo a month ago when she wanted to hang out



It's time to bring a conclusion to this story by setting up another date with her @Amnesia


----------

